# Got a bad rating, feeling butthurt



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone gave me a 1 star rating, and it was so UNFAIR!!!!

I need to file a report or something. Is this the right form to use?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

We can't help you if you don't fill out the appropriate form we provided you.

Please fill in your answers and one of our agents, Rakos or Julescase, will be in contact to assist you further.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I got 1-starred recently. Curb kicked some bad actors, and left them literally right in the middle of the hooker stroll. I hope they had fun.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cary Grant said:


> I got 1-starred recently. Curb kicked some bad actors, and left them literally right in the middle of the hooker stroll. I hope they had fun.


Isn't that such a GREAT feeling...8>)

Satisfying in the extreme...

Rakos









Rakos


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Got a bad rating, feeling butthurt. Someone gave me a 1 star rating, and it was so UNFAIR!!!!


Sorry to hear about your hurt butt, Mr T.... but according to Eddie Murphy, your pain was not caused by a 1 star rating.
*(warning - adult content!!)*


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Please send me one of those reports. 
I too am completely butt hurt over my last one star. I can't even sit down.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We can't help you if you don't fill out the appropriate form we provided you.
> 
> Please fill in your answers and one of our agents, Rakos or Julescase, will be in contact to assist you further.


See, but here's the thing. If I file my butthurt complaint, and it goes to Rakos, he'll make me feel butthurt in my face due to the poo flinging. Julescase, on the other hand, will make me feel even more butthurt to the point of bleeding by telling me what a nincompoop I am.

I don't know which is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sorry to hear about your hurt butt, Mr T.... but according to Eddie Murphy, your pain was not caused by a 1 star rating.
> *(warning - adult content!!)*


Thanks for the adult content warning.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

This is the one I filled out for the Army recently.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

This is what happens when you don't provide mints and water.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

backcountryrez said:


> See, but here's the thing. If I file my butthurt complaint, and it goes to Rakos, he'll make me feel butthurt in my face due to the poo flinging. Julescase, on the other hand, will make me feel even more butthurt to the point of bleeding by telling me what a nincompoop I am.
> 
> I don't know which is the lesser of two evils.


You got that right...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We can't help you if you don't fill out the appropriate form we provided you.
> 
> Please fill in your answers and one of our agents, Rakos or Julescase, will be in contact to assist you further.


You forgot triplicate. All forms must be submitted in triplicate, with the carbon paper in between the pages still attached!

This way the typing pool can reuse the carbon paper.

Hey, at these rates, expenses must be cut where we can!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We can't help you if you don't fill out the appropriate form we provided you.
> 
> Please fill in your answers and one of our agents, Rakos or Julescase, will be in contact to assist you further.


This is halarious LOL!



Grahamcracker said:


> View attachment 233276
> This is the one I filled out for the Army recently.


Still laughing 5 minutes on


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Please send me one of those reports.
> I too am completely butt hurt over my last one star. I can't even sit down.





Uber Crack said:


> Please send me one of those reports.
> I too am completely butt hurt over my last one star. I can't even sit down.


It might just be a hemorrhoid.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Please send me one of those reports.
> I too am completely butt hurt over my last one star. I can't even sit down.


Omg - did someone really 1-star you??!! They'll be sorry - just send me their address and you won't need to worry about them anymore.

No one puts my Crackie in the corner!!!!!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Omg - did someone really 1-star you??!! They'll be sorry - just send me their address and you won't need to worry about them anymore.
> 
> No one puts my Crackie in the corner!!!!!


Aw ￼￼￼    bless! Thank you darl 



1.5xorbust said:


> It might just be a hemorrhoid.


That would be preferable


----------



## Thatoneguy89 (May 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Someone gave me a 1 star rating, and it was so UNFAIR!!!!
> 
> I need to file a report or something. Is this the right form to use?


Dont feel bad, I got a 1 star, and 4 complaints from 1 drug addict I left at a "store" in SE Portland, off of Foster. Only coherent thing she said was "your car is a shield". Her name was Isabella, and she had a 4.92 rating, and lived in apartments on 92nd I believe.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I got a bad rating once...

And a ding for "professionalism"...8>O

Butt...at 4am in the morning...

The bewildered pouting look on his face...

Was priceless as I left him standing...

As I drove away laughing hysterically...

Barely able to not pee myself...

Watching his rich dumb a$$...

Standing there helpless trying to figure out...

Just how he got left in that situation...8>)

Once again...the monkey wins...

Best night I had in a while....8>)

You would have been so proud...8>)

Rakos








PS. Maybe his cheap dumb a$$ will learn....nah...prolly NOT...8>)


----------



## Loubie1130 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Someone gave me a 1 star rating, and it was so UNFAIR!!!!
> 
> I need to file a report or something. Is this the right form to use?


Now that there is funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Thatoneguy89 (May 29, 2018)

I've been seeing an increase in bad ratings lately/crap rides galore, 70+ at the airport, not so many PDX trips (I get up at 3am), and a huge drop off in rematch, which was kind of the bread and butter of my Uber strategy.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Someone gave me a 1 star rating, and it was so UNFAIR!!!!
> 
> I need to file a report or something. Is this the right form to use?


Single one stars fall off ratings in six months. So dont worry & be happy


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s been a while but I earned a 1 Star and professionalism report. 

I live by the exception to the rule principal and went against every rule in the book. 

Solo cups that were willing slammed. 7 people trying to fit into XL they agree to order another car. 

Then one starts telling me that I should have went another way. Sorry but I know the route you are suggesting but for me to legally turn around and take that route, we are talking about +- a couple of minutes. I let her know that I can pull over and they can order another car if that couple of minutes really matters. Her friends laughed. 

Well to ensure that I received a 1 Star, upon unloading I let them all know that they have earned a 1 Star and were idiots for thinking a open container is legal, trying to be cheap by ordering a XL instead of a Uber SUV or two X’s is ok, and telling the driver how to navigate especially for a $10ish ride. 

I should have denied the ride upon seeing the solo cups. Rest assured then next 4 rides consisted of the above and all were denied and I collected the cancel fee. I told the 4 cancels that they can blame it on the previous ride that rated me low for not getting their way. 

My rating went down to a 4.95 and I was a little butt hurt.


----------

